# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Want to add polar plot add-in in Microsoft Excel 10 -URGENT

## diponkar

I need to plot polar graph of radiation pattern of antenna by Excel 2010. That's why I need to add the polar plot add-in in Microsoft Excel 2010. but i can't find out this add-in in anywhere. Please help me so that I can add that add-in in excel 2010 and I can make my graph. I need it urgently.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello diponkar, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## Speshul

Posts in this section do NOT show up in the "New Posts" listing, because of this, your question will probably not be answered if you post in here.  As mentioned in numerous places on the website, this particular sub-forum is for *introductions only.
*
If you need help with something, post your question in the appropriate subforum here

Welcome to the forum

----------


## diponkar

Thank you so much for replying of my post.

----------

